# Plumbers Gripes And Praise Wanted.....



## Dillybar (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'll start by saying I am new to this forum as I just signed up a few minutes ago. I am not currently a professional contractor, but am considering it. You can evict me now if you like but if you'll hear me out, please give me a minute...I think professional plumbers have a lot to share with the rest of us. This forum is open for general public viewing. By writing your comments you'll be helping out your trade, by helping future plumbers possibly cruising around on the net.

A quick back ground on myself:
I am 37 years old and currently have a trade diploma in the mechanical trade field. I have been a journeyman for the past 12 years in my trade. I know construction equipment very well, especially Caterpillar and Deere earth moving equipment as I worked at both dealerships for the past 15 years. I have worked in both union and non-union positions over the past 25 or so years that I have been earning a wage. 

I am interested in changing my career. I have at least 20+ years left to work before retirement. I am currently at the point where I am fed up with the industry I am in. It took me 15 years to get to this stage and am now thinking about starting over. I have a very good job currently with great benefits. I have earned an above average wage for the past 4 years. I am currently in a comfortable financial situation. I am an extremely hard worker and am starting to think I am missing out, and giving my best work to "the man". I am thinking I may want to work toward a goal of running my own business one day. I am fully aware of the current struggle we are all facing in today's economy. I want to prepare myself to capitalize on the next economic up swing. It will come. When exactly? Nobody knows. 

I am thinking about going back to trade school and taking a pre-apprentice training program in plumbing. Hopefully locate a good journeyman to work under and earn my own journeyman status. Learn the business. It would a good challenge that I would enjoy. I am a quick learner, dedicated, smart, and an honest decent person. I am not afraid of long hours, working in mixed weather or getting dirty. I set my expectations high and will not settle for second best.

I would like to hear from plumbers in both residential and commercial fields. I'd like to hear from self-employed business owners, employers, and employee plumbers. What do you hate about your job? What do you love about it? I'd like to get an idea from professional plumbers what I can expect in this trade. I am not completely new to plumbing. My father was a plumber/pipe fitter. I have worked with him on several residential projects. I currently perform all my own plumbing repairs and upgrades at home. What I know is basic, just what I have picked up from my father. 

I am not rushing into this endeavor. I am currently in the discovery stages. Hearing honest, real life, related info on the plumbing trade would be great.
Thanks in advance,
Dill.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

If nothing else, he's long winded....:clap:


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Satan's Plumber said:


> huh?


As u can see your brain will begin to lose effectiveness after a few years of sniffing glue. Mark that up on your cons.:w00t:


----------



## ct plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

Do the plumbing world a favor and stay the hell out,it sounds like you haven't got a clue as to how the world turns.It does sound like your on drugs which would be very bad when using a torch.stay where you are and don't change jobs,plumbing is not a hobby.


Good luck and i hope you find your calling,its ok to be a hippie


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

ct plumber said:


> Do the plumbing world a favor and stay the hell out,it sounds like you haven't got a clue as to how the world turns.It does sound like your on drugs which would be very bad when using a torch.stay where you are and don't change jobs,plumbing is not a hobby.
> Good luck and i hope you find your calling,its ok to be a hippie





Lighten up, Francis....


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

ct plumber said:


> Do the plumbing world a favor and stay the hell out,it sounds like you haven't got a clue as to how the world turns.It does sound like your on drugs which would be very bad when using a torch.stay where you are and don't change jobs,plumbing is not a hobby.
> 
> 
> Good luck and i hope you find your calling,its ok to be a hippie


Lesson: Plumbing makes you cranky... :laughing:


----------



## mhillc (Apr 5, 2009)

You said you were 37 and you've been doin it for 25 years,so you started at age 12 ,you must be real good:notworthy


----------



## Dillybar (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, what a group here! I'll try and keep back what I really want to say in response to the comments that were posted. It seems like plumbers like to banter and can talk some serious smack. I'll clarify some of the responses.

So, I'm a long winded hippie who has no clue how the world goes round. I am probably on drugs and think plumbing is a hobby.... Not sure how you got that from my initial post.

"You said you were 37 and you've been doin it for 25 years,so you started at age 12 ,you must be real good" - I said I was 37, and been earning a wage in union and non union positions for 25 years. I have been earning a steady wage since I was 12 years old. So, ya I have 25 years of steady working behind me. I never said I was in my current job for 25 years, I stated that I was in my current trade or job for 15 years. I think I may just have a clue what makes the world go around.

Not sure what people in your country classify as a hippie. 

Ya know what screw it....I wanted to keep this post decent and set an example to the ignorant here. It seems to me there are a lot of plumbers who hate what they do and are miserable. They get satisfaction by trying to drag down and brow beat others who they know nothing about. This probably makes them feel empowered as they have no other venue to vent. As of this writing 132 people have viewed this thread and nothing of value was posted here. Seems to me like this forum is infected with some real disgruntled people.

I'll move on, you guys can wallow in your sorrow together. Maybe consider seeing your doctor about an Opti-colon-ectomy. That's an operation where the surgeon severs the nerve connecting your eye to your ******* to remove your ****ty out look.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Dillybar said:


> Wow, what a group here! I'll try and keep back what I really want to say in response to the comments that were posted. It seems like plumbers like to banter and can talk some serious smack. I'll clarify some of the responses.
> 
> So, I'm a long winded hippie who has no clue how the world goes round. I am probably on drugs and think plumbing is a hobby.... Not sure how you got that from my initial post.
> 
> ...


What's been said is peanuts compared to what you'll run into on the jobsite. 

Grow a pair and lighten up or you're not going to have an "easy go"... :thumbsup:


----------



## ct plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

ChrWright said:


> What's been said is peanuts compared to what you'll run into on the jobsite.
> 
> Grow a pair and lighten up or you're not going to have an "easy go"... :thumbsup:


You couldn't be more wright.o by the way fruitcake,i love my job.Now go ask your wife for your balls back.


----------

